# blade lures?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Saturday arvo I tried one of those new fangled "blade" lures, those that hum through the water column with a delightful 'bzzzzz' through the rod tip. I have to say I was really skeptical at first, but now I'm a convert. The first hookup was a small bream on the third cast, three casts in and a 38cm flathead inhaled and pinned the lure to the back of it's throat, biting through the 9lb leader at the same time (once in the footwell, he's now fillets in the freezer.)

I followed that up with another three 'just' keepers that went back to the briny! Sold. The $16.00 price tag seems to be worth throwing a couple into the kit after all.

And that was twenty minutes of fishing. . .

Jaz rayza 40 (40mm) #2 copper tiger did the damage http://www.jazlures.com/products/rayza.htm


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Way to go    The blade lures have caught a variety of fish now, and they cast like a bullet if you need to work over a flat.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Got a couple of blades the other day - hoping to get a chance to test 'em soon!
Keep up the good work....


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Never had much luck with blades but your post will make me try again. I also can't get used to soft plastics just doesn't feel right compared to hardbodies and poppers. I really need to put some time in too fishing with blades and soft plastics get out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Lures are only a recent thing for me all round. I have started using them and had some early success on bass and bream so I'm hooked now. Am trying to get a handle on soft plastics. The only bait I use now is bread for catching poddies for live or crab bait!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Local tackle shop put me onto switchblade not so long ago. Great little lure. I usualy get hit on the drop rather than the lift.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I picked up a blade that is made by a local tackle producer recently and was very impressed with it on its recent first trip

As mentioned most hits are on the drop - watch the slack line as you are letting it drop for the early signs of a hookup!

Bart70


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody tried them on freshwater natives? (specifically Cod)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't see why they won't work. I reckon they'll catch just about anything that would hit a lure.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> I can't see why they won't work. I reckon they'll catch just about anything that would hit a lure.


Thanks mate. I've read Starlo's article re: blades and yellowbelly in the current freshwater fishing mag and was wondering if anybody here had found them as successful as he did. The article describes then being used somewhat like jigging (dropping to bottom then raising and lowering). It was this vertical aspect that interested me, I could see working structure vertically for cod could be productive at times.

My other thought was for impoundment trout As summer temps warm up, a lot of these trout head deep and folks use outriggers/lead-line/paravains to reach them. Fishing blade lures vertically would seem to be another way of reaching these deep fish.

All of the blade lures I've seen are pretty small, I'm hoping they're going to release some "man-sized" versions in the near future?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Bushy said:


> All of the blade lures I've seen are pretty small, I'm hoping they're going to release some "man-sized" versions in the near future?


me too...i have the river sea one but that is too big...100gms for offshore trolling and jigging

mullyakker where did you get yours, they do a 6.5 cm (22 gms) one that would be better for barra...would just need to beef up the hooks. i can't find any locally at all

http://www.jazlures.com/products/rayza.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Brunswick heads.


----------



## skipzx (Jan 9, 2009)

> Thanks mate. I've read Starlo's article re: blades and yellowbelly in the current freshwater fishing mag and was wondering if anybody here had found them as successful as he did. The article describes then being used somewhat like jigging (dropping to bottom then raising and lowering). It was this vertical aspect that interested me, I could see working structure vertically for cod could be productive at times.
> 
> My other thought was for impoundment trout As summer temps warm up, a lot of these trout head deep and folks use outriggers/lead-line/paravains to reach them. Fishing blade lures vertically would seem to be another way of reaching these deep fish.
> 
> All of the blade lures I've seen are pretty small, I'm hoping they're going to release some "man-sized" versions in the near future?


I've never caught cod on blades, but I can tell you that they work a treat for perch! My best fish so far was on a blade, went 57cms which for a river fish is a bit of a stonker  Just fish em like a hard body is my advice, all I do with them is cast them and let them drop, most of the ones i've brought have been ebay specials and they seem to catch fish  get the 50-60mm ones in anywhere from 6 grams up.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

skipzx said:


> > Thanks mate. I've read Starlo's article re: blades and yellowbelly in the current freshwater fishing mag and was wondering if anybody here had found them as successful as he did. The article describes then being used somewhat like jigging (dropping to bottom then raising and lowering). It was this vertical aspect that interested me, I could see working structure vertically for cod could be productive at times.
> >
> > My other thought was for impoundment trout As summer temps warm up, a lot of these trout head deep and folks use outriggers/lead-line/paravains to reach them. Fishing blade lures vertically would seem to be another way of reaching these deep fish.
> >
> ...


Welcome to AKFF Skipzx. Thanks for the tip mate, I'll get onto ebay and see what I can find. Blades certainly sound interesting and I'd like to give 'em a try.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

The 65mm ones on eBay from Maclean work a treat on Goldens, Perch and Bream etc. I recently purchased one about 85mm blade for Cod & Mully work, but the weather has been against me since I bought it. Have also bought a couple of the polycarbonate versions to try - slower drop rate and working speed rate (I hope).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## skipzx (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks bushy, you really can't go wrong with them, the ones off ebay are relatively cheap too, which is nice.
I reckon it works out to only about 7.50 a lure, and given their propensity to snag, that's not too bad. A tackleback is a required item for these lures, or else swap the trebles for double hooks, that seems to help a bit.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Good to hear you're catching fish there, the ECKFC rolls into there this Friday and I do have stacks of blade lures ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

skipzx said:


> Thanks bushy, you really can't go wrong with them, the ones off ebay are relatively cheap too, which is nice.
> I reckon it works out to only about 7.50 a lure, and given their propensity to snag, that's not too bad. A tackleback is a required item for these lures, or else swap the trebles for double hooks, that seems to help a bit.


Yeah a tackleback is an essential bit of gear around here. Fun story, last time I got snagged, put down the tackleback, up floats a lure but it wasn't mine!! Back down goes the tackleback, up comes another lure - BUT it's still not mine!! Put the tackleback down for the third time and up comes my lure. Not sure how many lures are down there on that snag, but it must be a bloody truck load!! The additional lures are in good nick too, replace the trebles and they'll be as good as new.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

granpop said:


> The 65mm ones on eBay from Maclean work a treat on Goldens, Perch and Bream etc. I recently purchased one about 85mm blade for Cod & Mully work, but the weather has been against me since I bought it. Have also bought a couple of the polycarbonate versions to try - slower drop rate and working speed rate (I hope).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I'd be very interested to know how you get on with the 85mm model on the cod - keep us posted!! Also where did you get the 85mm model from, the same ebay supplier (Maclean) as the smaller lures?


----------



## skipzx (Jan 9, 2009)

> by Bushy on Tue Feb 17, 2009 12:16 pm
> 
> skipzx wrote:
> Thanks bushy, you really can't go wrong with them, the ones off ebay are relatively cheap too, which is nice.
> ...


LOL! That's a good haul, I wonder how they got knocked off the snag?
Tacklebacks are very handy up here as well, they definitely save you a lot of money. People ask me why I'd "waste" $30 on a good tackleback and then they go fishing with me and see just how much money I save 
I take a lot of novice lure anglers out.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

skipzx said:


> > by Bushy on Tue Feb 17, 2009 12:16 pm
> >
> > skipzx wrote:
> > Thanks bushy, you really can't go wrong with them, the ones off ebay are relatively cheap too, which is nice.
> ...


My tackleback is one of the ones with chains on it. I just threaded my tackleback onto my snagged line and fed it down, jigged it around and up came the lure haul. I assumed the extra lures must have been on the snag close to mine. Either the tackleback itself, or the dangling chains, that knocked the extra lures free.


----------



## skipzx (Jan 9, 2009)

Ahh understandable, my I stole one of the older style ones with the clip off of my old man because I didn't like the chain ones.
The chains don't seem to do any good when there is a strong current about (which is where I do 90 per cent of my fishing) one day i'll get organised and buy one of those extendable poles, just not sure how I'll fit it into the yak yet! that is, when I finally buy one.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Bushy said:


> Thanks Dave. I'd be very interested to know how you get on with the 85mm model on the cod - keep us posted!! Also where did you get the 85mm model from, the same ebay supplier (Maclean) as the smaller lures?


Nope - Tackle World out at Fyshwick had some larger ones in - Photo shows it to be 72mm, it is with a 65mm eBay lure. Will keep you posted on results

Dave


----------



## kayakjack (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking for advice on using blade lures in freshwater dam, have Yellowbelly, Sleepy Cod, Saratoga and Spangled Perch?
Sizes and suggested hook types and how they are rigged. Any good URLs I can study up with?
Thanks


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a huge fan of blades and find they work on anything with fins. Lost a heap to flatties and tailor that gulp em down like jelly beans on the drop and bite me off as I am generally prefer to fish light. Pictured are a few of my favorites from the little 3 gram Gekki-Buri ($4 in Japan) up to the 80mm 28 gram Jazz ($12). The gold one is a polycarb model and has a little slower sink rate.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

kayakjack said:


> Looking for advice on using blade lures in freshwater dam, have Yellowbelly, Sleepy Cod, Saratoga and Spangled Perch?
> Sizes and suggested hook types and how they are rigged. Any good URLs I can study up with?
> Thanks


Here is a recent thread on the forum, viewtopic.php?f=3&t=47649

Cheers


----------



## Puggy (Jun 30, 2011)

Jazz blades are awesome, strikepros are good as well as Ecogear. Its not really the brand manufactuer because all vibes send out vibrations that attract fish, some are either just marked up brand names. Colours don't really affect the fishes choice, except in clear water where they be fussy about colours. But vibes can be fished in any water murky or clear. Good job on catching a few on them!


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I've heard of a few guys jigging them vertically for schooled Bass in the impoundments for good success. I'm going to have to try single hooks or those double numbers as I've found them to be very snag prone in the estuaries let alone chucking them around freshwater snag filled areas. I reckon this may be a limiting factor when chasing Cod especially if using heavier sizes. A spinner bait would seem more sensible and less costly. Pat.


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

Good thread this. Here on Lake Eildon we've been braining the redfin on them for the last couple of years, both cast out and retrieved back or vertical jigging over schools. Yellowbelly have been a bycatch, and big fish on sometimes surprisingly small blades (also Berkely MF 40's and 50's). No cod yet (it's only a matter of time) but the odd good trout as well.
A bigger blade we've used with some success is the Strike Pro CyberVibe 65, about 28g weight.
Interesting to hear of people's experience with snagging - my experience is that for the amount of time they spend in contact with the bottom they're pretty snag resistant . Mostly if I get one snagged it's on a cast /retrieve, and 9 times out of 10 if you get over the top of the snag and give the line a flick the lure comes free - occasionally I have to get the tackle back out though.


----------

